# Baraga Bear - 1st timers



## kerby1 (Oct 17, 2006)

My buddy and I drew bear permits for Baraga, 2nd hunt. This is our first time ever bear hunting, generally big into deer and small game. We had some private land lined up that fell through. We are debating about heading up on state land and doing it ourselves. We would appreciate any advise on what to do baiting wise, because of the restrictions on public land, what works, what doesn't. Any advise or suggestions would be greatly appreciated. 

Additionally, we have never hunted in the UP. We are both from the Bay City area. Around here on state land you see lots of guys, if we go up and find a chunk of land, is pretty wide open or do we have to worry about running into other hunters.


----------



## nmutroy (Jul 30, 2007)

I am also from the bay city area and drew a tag for the baraga 3rd hunt, second year in a row. Baiting is pretty simple in that you cant use anything not naturally found in the woods. I just dug out a little hole to throw my bait in and then covered it up with some big logs. You also cant hang anything or use barrels on public land.


----------



## wingmaster12 (Jun 5, 2007)

i was also drawn for baraga, second year in row, good luck to all of you this year.


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

kerby1 said:


> Any advise or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


Gas prices + lack of local knowledge + lack of bear experience = Hire a Guide.

Cost would likely be a wash by the time you start adding stuff up.

The ones I know of are already booked. Maybe grab a Woods N Water and check the ads in the back.


----------



## nmutroy (Jul 30, 2007)

That is true....ive got it made though. Im from down by bay city but am currently living in marquette.:lol:


----------



## skyhawk1 (Jun 20, 2006)

call me on my cell and i will point you in the right direction with a guide. 810-875-4350 -matt


----------



## kerby1 (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks for the help and advise. We have located and booked a guide, thanks to Matt in earlier post. ready to go now!!!


----------



## Nimrod1 (Apr 26, 2004)

Good luck Kerby! In your situation, hireing a guide really is the best way to go. After you gain some experience, see what's involved, you may want to go it alone, but for now your best chance for success is with the guide. It will also be a good move money wise, to make the trips neccesary to be effective would get cost prohibative quite quickly.


----------



## skyhawk1 (Jun 20, 2006)

no problem, glad I could be of assisstance


----------



## nmutroy (Jul 30, 2007)

Who is going to be your guide and where are they located...just wondering what part of the unit your going to be hunting.

Troy


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

Not to hi jack the thread, but I will be with UP guide service (JR Sikka). The first hunt. Just picked up my kill tag and now the waiting game starts. 

I just stopped by my taxidermist to get and Idea of what I will do with one if I tag out. He showed me how to skin it for the rug. Hopefully it won't be to scratched up to do this with. Spring bears have a much better hide. Would like a full body mount but that is some big $$$.


----------



## kerby1 (Oct 17, 2006)

I can't recall the name of the guide service, at work, and info is at home. They do have a website and indicate 85 percent success rate. Kingfisher 11 can answer your questions if you are still looking. We are hunting Baraga, but the guides camp is located just across the unit line in Gwinn Unit, if I recall correctly, near Greenwood Resevoir.


----------



## kerby1 (Oct 17, 2006)

sorry - Got confused between Kingfisher 11 and skyhawk 1. Lots of birds and numbers floating around  Skyhawk 1 is who you would want to call.


----------



## kerby1 (Oct 17, 2006)

www.gonzo-bearcamp.com


----------

